# Teaser



## atomicsmoke (Apr 17, 2020)




----------



## Kevin DeShazo (Apr 17, 2020)

Why does the head look like its chewing on a condom


----------



## smokeymose (Apr 17, 2020)

Is there really any meat on that?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 17, 2020)

This should be fun. I would eat any part of that head but the EYES! It's hard to even watch Andrew Zimmern sucking on them suckers...JJ


----------



## Winterrider (Apr 17, 2020)

Sorry, would have to take a pass on that.


----------



## fivetricks (Apr 17, 2020)

I'll take the cheeks please


----------



## chilerelleno (Apr 17, 2020)

I'll take the tongue, and the eyes.


----------



## daveomak (Apr 18, 2020)

Woo Hoo ATOMIC !!!!!!!


----------

